# Looking for bee keepers in Altus,Oklahoma



## ttemplin (Apr 6, 2009)

Michelle, I am in Oklahoma and could help you over this web site if you can't find anyone around you.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Michelle!


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## flowerhippo (Jan 29, 2013)

Thank you guys very much. I haven't bought anything yet to get started. I was hoping to get a little hands on experience in person. I was also wondering where you go to find out the regulations of where and where not in Altus it's allowed or if properties can be considered to close. I also was wondering how easy is it for a regular hive to become Africanized because I wouldn't want any law suits and such.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource!



flowerhippo said:


> I was also wondering where you go to find out the regulations of where and where not in Altus it's allowed or if properties can be considered to close.


You can read the City of Altus Land Use regulations here:
http://www.cityofaltus.org/images/uploads/dept_0113/UDCRev2-5-08.pdf
A search of that document suggest that the city has no regulations specifically concerning bees. You may want to call the City Planning Department to verify that.

You can find a link to the Oklahoma Apiary Act here:
http://www.oda.state.ok.us/cps-bees.htm
That like looks like a useful resource for you.


----------



## flowerhippo (Jan 29, 2013)

Thank you very much .


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

Welcome. In Oklahoma, aside from zoning, no city is allowed to pass laws stricter than the state law. Personally I have yet to ask a government entity permission to keep bees in this state. You are a bit closer to the border than I am but I have yet to run across any AHB's in Oklahoma other that some queens I purchased from out of state. Hope this helps.


----------



## flowerhippo (Jan 29, 2013)

Thank you for your response I was wondering if you know if we have to have a certification or pay 10 dollars or anything like that.


----------



## flowerhippo (Jan 29, 2013)

I also was wondering how do you keep them from freezing when it snows around here tarp paper just doesn't seem like it would be enough.


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

Hive registration is voluntary in OK so you can if you want to but it is not required. No need for a hive wrap in our climate, in fact I currently run SBB and leave them open year round.


----------



## flowerhippo (Jan 29, 2013)

Ok thank you I appreciate your fast response.


----------

